# Unable to SBF



## sixstringedmatt (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi all,

MODS: Please delete, I did the sensible thing and used Linux, no more issues.

I am in need of SBFing my phone, but am unable to do so. I am running Galnet MIUI.

I load into bootloader, plug in the phone, and Run as Administrator the RSD Lite.exe. I have tried both the latest GB and Froyo SBF files. I get the *Failed Flashing process. (0x7100) *error. I have tried this guide: http://androidforums...rsd-lite-2.html but it does not work.

Any other tricks I have? I am sending the phone to VZW to trade it in, so its not a big deal if it isn't stock, but I would prefer it to be.

Thanks!


----------

